# Finally GOOGLE got a competitor.....!!!



## gagan007 (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi,

chk out this link
*beta.previewseek.com/


Superb Search Engine!Perhaps going forward we will be using this more than Google ??

Also preview seek is more intelligent than google! You type 'Mercury' in
google and it will also show you results of Planet mercury even if you are
looking for info on the element called Mercury. Where as in PreviewSeek
first you get different categories of mercury (Planet, Element and what
not!) and from there you can proceed only into that category. Even a
search for DSC 80, a sony digi cam gave astonishing result sets with also
categories on left side to preview its reviews or to buy it.

Good luck PreviewSeek, check it out at beta.previewseek.com . Note that it
is still in beta!

No source, just got a mail.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 21, 2005)

not a bad one. gud luck to PreviewSeek and thanks gagan for the info.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes, its good but the fontsize and page look has ta be improved... but what i see is jus a group thingy and inage-cum-site search merged in one


----------



## Febians (Dec 21, 2005)

"Categoric" / "Clustered" search engines are not new.... 

www.lycos.com
www.Vivismo.com
www.ask.com
www.teoma.com

will all give u the categories for "Mercury"


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 21, 2005)

Whoa .. Great one ..!!
Finally a search engine arrives which knows that I am not a missile ..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 22, 2005)

wow,
its great.
I m really impressed by the search results.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 22, 2005)

@it_waaznt_me: is ur name shahab?


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 22, 2005)

I m happy shahab, it clicked for U


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 22, 2005)

sweet! Amazingly good search engine..thanks for the heads up. Any competition is always good man!


----------



## vrnoormd (Dec 22, 2005)

Good one, Little Slow than Google


----------



## con_tester (Dec 22, 2005)

Slow but better than google....


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 22, 2005)

Impressed *subtracting* speed.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 22, 2005)

Intelligent results.


----------



## rajas (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info dude.. looks gud as of now.
As far as beating google....time will tell us.


----------



## Ashis (Dec 23, 2005)

Good Indeed !


----------



## sidewinder (Dec 23, 2005)

good one.i tried


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 23, 2005)

I hate this new serch engine!  One of my sites is first in google! Its 4th here 

 Anyway, looks a nice one. But there's a flaw. The descriptions that come below the link are inaccurate. With some search terms, my site doesn't give a descriptions. With another set of search terms it gives a false description :roll:


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 23, 2005)

OOOPS........maybe they have to better their work. Well it is still in beta phase. Its true (as Febians told) that this concept is not new, and also its too slow. But I hope they'll make it faster and lot better before the final launch.


----------



## Massacre (Dec 23, 2005)

Not gonna happen.Google Rulz.

Google has become a Synonym for Search Engines.

MSN and Yahoo could not topple Google off the top,what makes you think this search engine(Whatever its name is)can!


----------



## ichirag (Dec 25, 2005)

Did u chk the Grokker site
its too good
*www.grokker.com/


----------



## viruses (Dec 26, 2005)

impressed,but has come in the market too late and no match for google


----------



## anubhav_har (Dec 26, 2005)

good one dude..


----------



## atool (Dec 26, 2005)

not good for me...my site shows 2nd on google and thisone does not show it all...!!!


----------



## ichirag (Dec 26, 2005)

Bro its different logic used by grokker

*A new way to look at search engine. The thing that makes it different from otther search engines is "content grouping".*

Actually there is clustering engine that groups all fetched pages as per their content. Here is the Grokker architechture:

*www.groxis.com/grokker/images/foundation/HowGWorks.gif


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 26, 2005)

WO WO WO chirag..........that's awesome dude. thnx for the info........


----------



## hpotter606 (Dec 26, 2005)

Image search is not so good. Gives lesser image results than google.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 28, 2005)

googl will still remain unbeaten...ease of use and mass acceptance!!


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 28, 2005)

well grinning_devil according to u, Linux can never beat MS, AMD can never come upto Intel........dude things never remain same, time change and everything change, nothing is permanent. I m not against google, its my fav, but this kind of mentality may hinder ur own groth someday. be open, try everything.
the previewseek showed some interesting results, it is not necessary that it'll beat google or whatever, but cant don't u appreciate the way it displayed the results, a way LOT different than that of google.......


----------



## Nimda (Dec 28, 2005)

Nowhere near google when it comes to speed. But a good engine nevertheless. They claim it's better than google in atleast 5 ways. Not bad.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 28, 2005)

gagan007 said:
			
		

> but this kind of mentality may hinder ur own groth someday. be open, try everything.





  what mentality ?????
and what growth...???

dude iam open to changes,but for changes that suite me....
nd really for me the old saying holds true "if it aint broken,dont fix it"
nd frankly google is working near to perfection....so wont try sniffing arnd!!


----------



## amitsurana (Dec 29, 2005)

Google is all time fav.. none can challenge it.. many srch engines came n went but GOOGLE is unbeaten.


----------



## adityaksharma (Dec 29, 2005)

well............google has a lot of competition.........but it js beats the pants off any search engine........wid its popularity........so........


samay hi batayega


----------

